# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] Download

## anxietyrx

When I click download it redirects me to a page with a big orange download button that says I need to install a chrome add-on. Do I need to do that or what, cause even when I turned off my AV it still directed me to that page and didnt start downloading anything.

----------


## Brinnis

It is just a pop up, do not download it. Try clicking the button again after you close the new tab.

----------


## Daarth#1985

Download to...? 

Im happy that enig been helping out but I really miss the QoL stuff TH had- if there is a release to DL I'd greatly appreciate -have donated what i could in past.

----------


## JackCeparou

Guys, there is no working download actually, let KJ take all the time he need to update hud.

Btw, Enigma has released a pretty good alternative while we wait (without all the bell and whistles ;p)
Take a look at this thread (Enigma.D3.MapHack).

----------


## KillerJohn

alpha release: alpha release: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3838594

----------


## Hudan

can't download it, no download start after I click the download button

----------


## jfuller4232

i had the same problem and how i fixed it was. i right clicked the download and click open in tab and then it started to download. hope this helps it worked for me

----------


## bradc2010

> i had the same problem and how i fixed it was. i right clicked the download and click open in tab and then it started to download. hope this helps it worked for me


Thank you

I wasn't going to sign up but then found this and had to just to say thank you, I was baffled as to why and tried everything to fix it lol.

This worked and don't right click the 3 boxes where it counts down, you need to let the countdowns finish and then right click the yellow box on the right not the blue ones below

----------


## balabapapa

keep trying while closing all unrelated ads webs until it starts downloading the real thing

----------


## s4000

> keep trying while closing all unrelated ads webs until it starts downloading the real thing


do you check the posting date before reply?

----------


## balabapapa

> do you check the posting date before reply?


i encountered the problem today, so i assume my answer may still help  :Wink:

----------

